# Some ports need a little attention



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 4, 2010)

*1)* Please is anything we can do for EDE for i386 and amd64? Port exist on /usr/ports/x11-wm/Ede but is broken and impossible to use it a lot of time now 
*2)* Gdisk sounds very good as project and idea so I want to use it but is only for i386 
*3)* Minitube still not working  (Or any "How to do it")
*4)* Virtualbox-ose need usb support. I can say "solved" because you have already discuss about that here: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=18674
*5)* Qvwm crashes after some seconds. Maybe I have missed something but when I tried it, he was always stack.
*6)* LXDE made a big step and is more workable now and lxpanel works but still some things make it not so recommended to use it.
*7)* If Kdenlive work fine on you, then is not a problem. I have no luck with it


----------



## aragon (Nov 4, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> *1)* Please is anything we can do for EDE for i386 and amd64? Port exist on /usr/ports/x11-wm/Ede but is broken and impossible to use it a lot of time now


http://www.freebsd.org/support/bugreports.html



			
				sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> *2)* Gdisk sounds very good as project and idea so I want to use it but is only for i386


Have you tried installing the i386 package?  AMD64 supports execution of 32 bit binaries, so maybe it'll work.



			
				sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> *3)* Minitube still not working  (Or any "How to do it")


http://www.freebsd.org/support/bugreports.html



			
				sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> *4)* Virtualbox-ose need usb support. I can say "solved" because you have already discuss about that here: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=18674


http://www.mail-archive.com/freebsd-emulation@freebsd.org/msg00680.html



			
				sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> *5)* Qvwm crashes after some seconds. Maybe I have missed something but when I tried it, he was always stack.


http://www.freebsd.org/support/bugreports.html



			
				sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> *6)* LXDE made a big step and is more workable now and lxpanel works but still some things make it not so recommended to use it.


http://www.freebsd.org/support/bugreports.html



			
				sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> *7)* If Kdenlive work fine on you, then is not a problem. I have no luck with it


http://www.freebsd.org/support/bugreports.html


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 4, 2010)

gdisk compiled just fine. Just I removed the line for arch on Makefile. Have no gtk? I was thinking that have


----------



## lme@ (Nov 4, 2010)

What does not work for you with LXDE?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 4, 2010)

I don't remember exactly because it's about a month that I have tried it? I could not open the settings or something like that. I am not sure but I remember that something was wrong and I didn't made it to setup it. Maybe it was my wrong. I don't know  But sure, it was much much better from the first time I tried it


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 5, 2010)

Anyhow, as aragon correctly pointed out: to get port bugs solved, filing a proper PR is the only way. It's the maintainers who will have to look at them and/or contact the authors, not 'us users'. Don't expect any success mentioning this in the forums


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 5, 2010)

Ok. I understood. Then I will send a PR.


----------



## ckester (Nov 6, 2010)

Be sure to read the article on how to submit a PR, and pay special attention to the section titled "Tips and tricks for writing a good problem report".

The bullet item "_Be specific_" is critical.  A bug report that doesn't say much more than "it's broken and impossible to use" is not actionable.  You must describe exactly how it is broken and what precise steps the maintainer should follow to see this for himself.


----------

